# Two Weeks Post Total Thyroidectomy Questions



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a few questions post-op, hoping someone can help..

Fatigue. I am back at work but half days due to fatigue, am trying to be careful and not doing the full day. However, to keep my energy up I am constantly eating so that's having an impact on my weight. I don't want to overdo coffee but is an extra cup ok if I need help? I have one early in the morning but I don't really feel a "boost."

Scar. I want to massage the tissue but there's still swelling, and the other day when I tried to pull more of the glue off gently the whole thing swelled more. Is it too soon at 2 weeks? How about Vit E oil, can I apply that now, or should I wait until the swelling goes down?

Those are the biggies. I take my meds right upon waking and it's at least 30 min before I eat, but usually an hour or more. I have been taking calcium 6-8 hours after due to some post surgery numbness in my hands and feet, but that has gotten better. My parathyroid glands are fine, blood test was ok and they were able to avoid them. Just mentioning it in case my timing is off on anything. I don't want to interfere with getting the Levothyroxine into my system.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Well I tried the extra caffeine one day this week and didn't feel so great, but pretty similar to how too much felt beforehand (before TT). My system overall does feel a bit sluggish. I noticed significant improvement the first two weeks and much slower improvement the third week. But there is improvement.

I did end up being re-evaluated by my surgeon and the "swelling" I still have is actually the internal stitches that aren't fully dissolved yet. They said it could take a couple more weeks.

Before trying the Vit E topically I did some research online and found something by an ENT department saying it doesn't actually help! But silicone gel does so I went out and got that.

Here is the research. https://www.utmb.edu/otoref/Grnds/2014-03-28-wound-heal-McIntire/wound-heal-2014-03.pdf


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think you're doing things right. Just remember that even though the surgery is relatively easy, you're still recovering from surgery, and you had an important gland removed. Give yourself time to heal. :hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Fatigue - I struggled with fatigue post surgery for some time. Later I was found to be deficient in Vitamin D and Ferritin, my B-12 runs low as well.

Be sure that they run both FT-4 and FT-3 tests when you have labs to confirm proper conversion of your hormone replacement.

Swelling - keep a cool pack on your incision when you are able. I used silicone sheets and Vitamin E oil. I also had a professional massage therapist massage my incision to break any adhesion's that formed.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> Fatigue - I struggled with fatigue post surgery for some time. Later I was found to be deficient in Vitamin D and Ferritin, my B-12 runs low as well.


Thanks. My fatigue and mental processing are especially frustrating. Are you supplementing? I have been very good about supplements since surgery and am wondering how much I should be sure I'm taking.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I ended up having endometrial ablation to address low ferritin, I supplement D daily 5K IU and B-12 supplements are spotty. I don't like the red teeth from the B-12 so I tend to avoid it.

Vitamin D levels need to be tested at least annually. I found my trend and I require 5K IU daily to maintain.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> Fatigue - I struggled with fatigue post surgery for some time. Later I was found to be deficient in Vitamin D and Ferritin, my B-12 runs low as well.


Wow, I think I saw you post somewhere else here too, so I googled "symptoms of low ferritin" just wow. The ringing in my ears that I've had since surgery and the headaches! How does the surgery for a TT relate to ferritin levels? Going to dig some more, but am grateful for this lead!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Interestingly enough, a lot of thyroid patients have trouble with low ferritin, low D and low B12 a lot. I've never seen a study that explains why, but we see it here a lot.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

jenny v said:


> Interestingly enough, a lot of thyroid patients have trouble with low ferritin, low D and low B12 a lot. I've never seen a study that explains why, but we see it here a lot.


Are there any threads dedicated to this with solutions that have worked for others? Or, any advice? I don't have a GP right now and I don't really connect with my endo, so I need to help myself for a bit. Although I'm sure my ob/gyn would run labs if I asked.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Most of us just supplement, making sure to do labs to make sure things are working. I have to take 5,000iu of D daily to maintain a low normal level and I take a complex B daily as well. My iron levels are okay, but people around here have recommended Floradix as a good supplement; it's a liquid so it seems to be easier on the system. You just have to be careful not to take iron or calcium 4 hours before or after taking thyroid meds or it interferes with absorption.


----------

